# How to connect 3-PIN SPDIF on ASUS MB to GEFORCE 9500 GT?



## djoseph05 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. What brought me here was my difficulty in finding info on how to internally connect the SPDIF 3-pin connector on my ASUS mobo to my GeForce 9500 GT. (I have an HP Pavilion a6660z).

I searched the forum and found others that asked this question over a span of years; some did not get answers and some had a different configuration than mine. 

I connected my PC spdif coax port with a cable to my Denon stereo. I also want to make the internal connection so that the HDMI cable will pass the audio also (through the GeForce 9500 GT), and then I can enable the audio on the HDMI monitor and TV in the NVidia Control Panel settings.

My ASUS mb has one "SPDIF OUT2" 3-PIN connection. On the outer side of the motherboard is the flat (bottom) side of the plastic casing for the pins, so I believe I am reading it as Pin 1 to 3. (And I assume pin 1 is ground, black?) I read somewhere that only two of these pins would be connected? Does anybody know which two? Or is it all 3 with a specific cable?

On my GeForce 9500 GT I have two possible connections. At the top of the board is one small white simple 2-pin connection. Next to it is a black connection, of 2 rows with 4 pins each. The bottom row has all 4 pins. The top row has Pins 1, 2 and 4 (3 is empty).

Can any kind soul tell me how to perform the marriage here? The ASUS website was worthless, and I spent hours there to no avail. I asked HP this same question and they just sent me a picture of what I explained to them, (what I am explaining here) but they ignored my direct question.

I appreciate and thank you in advance, anyone who can help. (If you can offer any advice, please indicate clearly on what pin would be ground - 1 to 4, and if that is red or black, etc.; I used to be a tech but it has been a very long time.) 

DJoseph


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The 2 pin on the video card is the SPDIF connector, and it connects to the 3 pin connector on the motherboard, but only two of the pins. The SPDIF cable usually comes with newer video cards. Do you have the cable?

Since its an HP computer, ASUS doesn't support it, all support for the board is handled by HP. The three pins on the mainboard are Power, SPDIF, and Ground. Power is the one you don't use, power tends to be pin 1, Ground is black, SPDIF is Red. For that board the top pin is power, bottom is ground, but you may want to contact HP to confirm.


----------



## djoseph05 (Jun 21, 2010)

Boy you sure are a big help! No I dont have the cable and Ive been trying to find it. You mustve brought me good luck because I just found this on ebay  I guess this is it! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nvidia-GTX-295-...=ViewItem&pt=Motherboards&hash=item3ef3eef237

Could you please verify (so that I dont fry my graphics card)? This cable is black and white, so I will say Black into Pin 1 (left) and White into Pin 2 on the graphics card, and Black into Pin 3 and White into Pin 2 on the motherboard. (I think the graphics connector will only go in the one way anyhow, and I just have to match it on the motherboard to Pins 2 & 3.)

Triple6, I would rather take your word and take my chances on this than ask HP another question about this. They really dont know anything about it, and with other matters they have given me incorrect information. I have not been into computer repairs in years and I dont know much about them like I used to, but I know much more than the last few HP people that I spoke to in the chat window. (They tried and - hey, it's free support so I really can't complain, but they just aren't much help for some things!)

Thanks again for your help!

DJoseph


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That looks like the right cable and that sounds right as well.


----------



## djoseph05 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great! Thanks again for your help. Take care!


----------

